# Matching pair of original Coppertone 1965 J-33 2 speed Stingrays



## vastingray (Apr 5, 2020)

Matching pair of original paint J-33 Stingrays both are shortys Dec-64 and March 65


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2020)

You never cease to amaze me , I would definitely like to see a pic of the entire herd!

Rafael


----------



## geosbike (Apr 5, 2020)

very nice


----------



## vastingray (Apr 5, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> You never cease to amaze me , I would definitely like to see a pic of the entire herd!
> 
> Rafael



Thanks so much


----------



## vastingray (Apr 5, 2020)

geosbike said:


> very nice



Thanks so much


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 6, 2020)

Very Cool,When did they switch to the longer frame?


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 6, 2020)

Very nice pair.  The collection grows!


----------



## vastingray (Apr 6, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Very Cool,When did they switch to the longer frame?



April of 65


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 6, 2020)

Send more J33 Super Deluxe pics.
Awesome bikes


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Apr 11, 2020)

Your dog wants to ride!

very cool bikes!


----------

